# Router Table Question



## AlecLong (Jul 29, 2014)

Howdy LumberJocks,

Long time listener; first time caller.

After many years of "woodworking"-I use that term loosely, because all my life I've worked in a messy garage using hand-me-down tools, usually stumbling over and around clutter, never having enough room to do things right-I'm finally clearing out and organizing and upgrading my tools to be a lot more functional. And, in the process, learning the RIGHT way to do things. It's about time, right?

Anyway, I have a piece of laminate countertop from an old kitchen island that I want to turn into an outfeed/router table to marry with the new cast iron table saw I just purchased.

While looking around for design ideas, I stumbled on a number of configurations. I have an idea which one I think I want, but I figured I'd put it out to y'all with way more experience than I ever hope to have.

I've posted a photo showing a few I've seen, for idea starters. So what say ye? What's your favorite configuration? Router table on the right? Left? Forward of the saw? Or other?

Thanks. Can't wait to hear your feedback.


----------



## AlecLong (Jul 29, 2014)

Oops. Text in the photos is supposed to say "WHICH SIDE AND WHY?"


----------



## Spirit (Jul 21, 2014)

Personally I would go left hand side as I tend to use my rip fence more on the right hand side of the blade and having the router extension on the left hand side just seems to make more sense to me

it will be interesting to see other peoples views


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Left side for me. Mainly because I use an Incra TSIII fence. But I used the left before the Incra because I seldom used my rip fence on the left side of the blade. It also works out better in my shop as far as work flow is concerned.


----------

